# 1920 iver Johnson Questions.



## gwad1970 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello fellow CABers. I really want to make an occasional rider out of this one. So far I have put together a (Rather expensive) parts pile. An adjustable track stem, Major Taylor track bars, set of rough quill pedals. My Question pertains to rims and brakes. I was going to have a set of 700c built. I have a rear skip tooth sprocket that will thread right on to the 700 hub. I had mistakenly though this cog could be used with a coaster brake set up. It can only be fixed or free spin. The new problem now is stopping the thing. I found two sets of phillips brake calipers. Cha Ching! What type of brakes would have been used on a 20's track bike? The phillips are pricey as well...Go figure. I suppose another option would be to lace a set of skiptooth hubs into new hoops. I have a few sets of New Departure hubs and a Morrow set. is there a certain designator (Model D) that would have been correct in the 20's on an Iver track bike? I would like it period correct but rideable. Hoops and tires excluded of course. I would hate to cut the hubs out of the wooden rims to build a set of moderns. Thanks for putting up with the new guy!


----------



## Iverider (Jan 30, 2014)

Any real track bike ever would be fixed gear no brakes. For your Iver I would go with a morrow coaster hub unless it actually is a special racer or model 90. Check out the catalogs in my sig below for more Iver info. Post some photos of your bike when you get a chance! And if you want to use a good looking 700c clincher take a look at Velocity Blunt P35 rims. They are disc brake mtb rims with very similar profile to the original wood rims. Wood clinchers are also available through cb Italia, cerchi ghisallo, and Noah stutzman. Check out my 1588 (link also in my sig below) I used cb Italia wood clinchers and really like them. I'll probably do ghisallo next time because their profile is more like the original. Stutzman is probably the most similar to original in construction.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 31, 2014)

*1920's Iver*

Hi gwad1970,

What is the model # of the Iver you have?  Sounds like it is a racer.............model  90, 90A, or 90B ?  Would also love to see some pics.  The model 90 "Road Racer" used a "crescent" shaped wood rim while the 90A/B used a wood rim with a "V" shaped profile (I think).  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't know that we can make that assumption until we see pics. I HOPE it's a racer!!!


----------



## gwad1970 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm pretty sure its nothing special. Typical Truss. The parts I have I've put together for this build I haven't even started it yet. I will try to get some pictures up tonight. I spoke to Scott McCaskey at the hoosier show about some parts. I mentioned your bike...how much I liked it Krautwagon,and he mentioned you were there that day. Sorry I missed ya. I was the guy who had a bunch of 30's motobikes and the Highwheeler in the back room. The frame I have is a bit pitted and has been repainted. I think I'm gonna go with a full resto eventually due to the paint and the fact I have a good friend in the chrome/nickel plating business. I cant wait till summer!


----------



## gwad1970 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok I think some photos are up. What do you think guys a model 90? Also the chain ring seems really large 30 tooth. I cant quite make out the markings on the hub and theres nothing on the brake arm??? Do the crank arms look right? There is some slop. The bars and pedals on the camel back will go on the Iver. I also have the Persons racing saddle (I actually got that for 5 bucks! Woo hoo!)which will be going on it too. How about the forks do they look correct to you guys? Question, question, question I know!


----------



## gwad1970 (Jan 31, 2014)

Forgot one.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 31, 2014)

Holy biscuits that's a HUGE chainring!!!! Racycle eat your heart out!
doesn't look like you have the threaded Chater Lea bottom bracket. What length is your seat tube? I believe I did meet you at the Hoosier swap. I inquired about your highwheel and took some photos...so...nice to meet you!!!

that's going to be a nice bike when you finish with it!


----------



## Iverider (Jan 31, 2014)

The rear hub is morrow. The cranks are correct as Iver used proprietary parts. The fork looks good but the pics are a little fuzzy. Iver had two 28" rigid fork styles during this era as far as I know, one being a flat crown like you have the other being the curved crown with shoulder above the fork legs like I have. Nice seat! I want one!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 31, 2014)

And who says it's nothing special! Pic is from a 1914 catalogue. Don't think yours is that old but you get the idea.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 31, 2014)

Welcome new guy !
I have a truss frame bike with a  large 30 tooth chain ring &
was also thinking of making mine an occasional rider as well.



 



I was curious as to one of the photos that you posted.



Is this an Iver Johnson racer that you have ?

I also have the wood rims with IJ front hub & the rear is  Morrow.

My Iver has a troxel saddle & it's not a racer bike like yours, but
it's in very good condition.




I'll be looking forward on how you do with the set up with the wheels &
tires because I would like to do the same.

Good Luck !


----------



## Handyman (Feb 1, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> And who says it's nothing special! Pic is from a 1914 catalogue. Don't think yours is that old but you get the idea.




This pic schwinndoggy posted from the 1914 Iver catalog really has the same profile of your frame.  Can you detect any nickel or chrome plating on the head tube or fork?  Unless I'm mistaken, racers should have a "full nickel head and fork".  Also, can you detect any pinstriping or decals?  The model 90 should have single hairline pinstriping and the 90A, double hairline pinstgriping. Measure you frame height, the 90 should be 20, 22, or 24.  The 90A,  21 or 23.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Feb 1, 2014)

*Iver Johnson Superior Truss*

This pic from a 28/29 Iver catalog shows another frame, model 88, that resembles yours, the "Superior Truss".  In the same catalog there is also another similar pic, model 88S called the "Service Model".  If you check Krautwaggen's catalog link, there is a gap between 1914 and 28/29, there may be other catalogs in that time slot that have yet to be posted. Here is my big question..................if you had a model 90 racer frame, a model 88 Superior Truss frame and a model 88S Service Model frame all side by side, all striped to bare metal, is there any way to tell the differences by the frames only?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 1, 2014)

Differences in the frames depends upon the year of manufacture. According to the 1915 catalog, "imported seamless tubing" was a 1915 improvement. So frames prior to 1915 may have had seamed tubing. The Chater Lea Hanger was also introduced in 15. The Heavy Service Model 1588S, 19 1915, came with "Tandem Rims, Tandem Spokes, Heavy Wide Hubs" so the dropout spacing may have been wider, and the forks (spacing around the tire) may have been wider. According to the 1928 catalog, the Racers were made out of Molybdenum seamless steel tubing, so they should be lighter than the other frames. The 88X and 88Z have extra wide front and rear forks.


----------



## gwad1970 (Feb 1, 2014)

Schwinndoggy... That catalog picture does look pretty similar but I've been told according to the serial #'s its probably a 1920-21.  2jakes... The photo in question is of a bike I picked up in a lot with a couple motobikes and a stack of wood rims and early fenders. I have no idea what it is it has no badge. However the shadow where the badge was is shaped like a columbia badge with holes side by side. the holes dont line up though. So I'm kinda stumped? I'm thinking I will re-lace my new departure front and morrow rear into the blunt p35's I really like the lack of tread on the Thickslick tire but that logo is obnoxious! Handyman...The bike has been stripped and repainted long ago. I have not done any exploratory picking around the frame. I am anxiously awaiting my track stems in the mail when they arrive I will start on the bike. I cant wait! I'll let you guys know if I find anything (markings/nickel) I have a lot of cool bikes but the Iver Johnson fever has struck and I don't think I'm gonna recover any time soon. I have a nice orig. paint ladies Iver for my wife. She seems indifferent as to what bike she rides during our club rides so I guess that build is more for me than her. I just don't get it in my world bikes are of SUPREME importance!


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 1, 2014)

gwad1970 said:


> I really like the lack of tread on the Thickslick tire but that logo is obnoxious!
> 
> I feel the same with regards to markings on the tires...
> 
> ...


----------



## Iverider (Feb 1, 2014)

Duh didn't read the previous posts closely and misresponded. Removed post.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 1, 2014)

Very cool Iver.... Possibly a few more pictures might help - same with the mystery bike. Love that chainring. 

Nice choice 2jakes - I look forward to seeing the end results from both of you!


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 1, 2014)

gwad1970 said:


> However the shadow where the badge was is shaped like a columbia badge with holes side by side. the holes dont line up though. So I'm kinda stumped?



 Do you mean that they do not line up with a Columbia badge that you have? From the photo, the sprocket looks like it might be a Columbia. Does it have a sprocket peg on the crank?


----------

